# Sonnet 18



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2010)

Sonnet 18, often alternately titled *Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?*, is one of the best-known of 154 sonnets written by William Shakespeare:

Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?
Thou art more lovely and more temperate;
Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
And summer's lease hath all too short a date;
Sometime too hot the eye of heaven shines,
And often is his gold complexion dimm'd;
And every fair from fair sometime declines,
By chance or nature's changing course untrimm'd;
But thy eternal summer shall not fade,
Nor lose possession of that fair thou ow'st;
Nor shall Death brag thou wander'st in his shade,
When in eternal lines to time thou grow'st:
So long as men can breathe or eyes can see,
So long lives this, and this gives life to thee.​
Έχετε κάποια αγαπημένη μετάφραση από τις πολλές που κυκλοφορούν που θα θέλατε να μου συστήσετε για να την τσιτάρω;


----------



## anef (Jul 19, 2010)

Σε μετάφραση Ρώτα (δεν μπορώ να πω πως είναι η αγαπημένη μου γιατί δεν έχω άλλες :)) :

Να σε συγκρίνω με μια ημέρα θερινή, 
είσαι πιο ωραία γλυκός και πιο σεμνά ζωηρός.
Τα αβρά του Μάη μπουμπούκια καίει μια ριπή
κι έχει μικρή διορία ο πάγκαλος καιρός.

Πότε το ουράνιο μάτι υπέρμετρα φλογίζει,
πότε η χρυσή του η όψη θολοθαμπωμένη,
πότε το κάθε ωραίο από τ' ωραίο ξεφτίζει,
τυχαία είτε πορεία της φύσης το μαραίνει.

Μα το έαρ σου το αιώνιο δε θα ξεθωριάσει,
ούτε θα χάσει από τ' ωραίο το δικό σου,
ο Χάρος δε θα καυκηθεί πως σ' έχει πιάσει
αν με ρυθμούς αιώνιους περπατά ο καιρός σου.

Στήθια όσο θ' αναπνέουν και μάτια θα θωρούνε,
ετούτοι θα σου δίνουνε ζωή γιατί θα ζούνε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2010)

Στη μετάφραση του Διονύση Καψάλη από τα _25 Σονέτα_ (Άγρα, 2009):

Πώς να σε πω – καλοκαιριάτικο πρωί;
Έχεις πιο εύκρατη μορφή, πιο ερασμία,
γνωρίζω ανέμους που κι ο Μάης φυλλορροεί
τα καλοκαίρια έχουν πάντα προθεσμία.
Κάποτε καίει ο επουράνιος οφθαλμός
και της χροιάς του ο χρυσός συχνά θαμπώνει,
κάποιος μοιραίος του καιρού αναπαλμός,
την ομορφιά της ομορφιάς απογυμνώνει.
Μα εσύ αιώνιο θα έχεις καλοκαίρι
κι η ομορφιά σου δεν θ’ απαλλοτριωθεί,
δεν θα επαίρεται ο Άδης πως σε ξέρει
καθώς θα γράφεσαι στου χρόνου την πληθύ.

Όσο ζουν άνθρωποι και βλέπουν θα γυρίζουν
σ’ αυτούς τους στίχους και ζωή θα σου χαρίζουν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2010)

Ωραία η δεύτερη μετάφραση, αλλά χάνουμε τα darling buds of May


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ωραία η δεύτερη μετάφραση, αλλά χάνουμε τα darling buds of May



Τους λατρεμένους μαγιανθούς τούς έφαγε η... ροή. Για την ακρίβεια, η ρίμα «πρωί - φυλλορροεί».


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τους λατρεμένους μαγιανθούς τούς έφαγε η... ροή. Για την ακρίβεια, η ρίμα «πρωί - φυλλορροεί».


 
Κρίμα, γιατί μου άρεσαν πολύ οι "λατρεμένοι μαγιανθοί"!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ωραία η δεύτερη μετάφραση, αλλά χάνουμε τα darling buds of May



Έλα μου ντε! Τα αβρά του Μάη μπουμπούκια μέχρι και μυθιστόρημα και σήριαλ έγιναν κι αυτός ο κακός τα έφαγε... (αστειεύομαι).


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά πάντα ο Ρώτας μου έκανε κάτι. 

Και τα αβρά του Μάη μπουμπούκια είναι πολύ όμορφα για να τα φάει η μαρμάγκα... η ροή που φυλλοροεί...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

Χμμ… δεν έγραψα ακόμη τι έκανα τελικά στην περίπτωση του βιβλίου που μετέφραζα (μια ανάλαφρη εναλλακτική διήγηση, συχνά στα όρια του γκροτέσκου ή του σλάπστικ, για την ωρίμαση του δημιουργικού ταλέντου του Σαίξπηρ --καμία σχέση με την ταινία Anonymous). Το Σονέτο 18 δεν είναι απλώς μια αναφορά μέσα στο κείμενο, αλλά παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην πλοκή –η οποία κορυφώνεται καθώς ωριμάζει ο ποιητής και, μαζί του, και το σονέτο.

Υπήρχαν διάφορα εμπόδια: Ο συγγραφέας ακολουθούσε μια από τις παλιές μεταφράσεις του σονέτου στα γερμανικά (ναι, το βιβλίο είναι στα γερμανικά) όπου ο τρίτος και ο τέταρτος στίχος έχουν αντιμετατεθεί –μαζί τους και οι μαγιανθοί. Ακόμη, για τις δικές του δραματουργικές ανάγκες, διαφοροποίησε λίγο τη δομή των στροφών (κάνοντας το σονέτο να μη μοιάζει με το κλασικό σονέτο). Καθώς και κατά την εξέλιξη της ιστορίας γίνονται επιπλέον διάφορες δοκιμές και παραφράσεις, μαζί με τα σχετικά σχόλια, κριτικές και λογοπαίγνια, καμία από τις υπάρχουσες μεταφράσεις δεν ήταν αποδοτική. Έπρεπε να δώσω τη δική μου ερμηνεία, την οποία παραθέτω στη συνέχεια, αλλά όχι πριν αξιοποιήσω την ευκαιρία για ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον μέντορα των ποιητικών μου μεταφραστικών επιχειρημάτων (θξ, ν!):

_Να πω πως μοιάζεις θέρους πρωινό;
—το ξεπερνάς σε ομορφιά και χάρη·
είναι θολό, χλομό, προσωρινό,
τους μαγιανθούς τ’ αγέρι θα τους πάρει.

Το μάτι το επουράνιο συχνά καυτό πυρώνει,
συχνά αντί χρυσό προβάλλει σκοτεινό,
σαν κάθε τι το όμορφο που τέλος μαραζώνει,
της μοίρας και της φύσης μας παιχνίδι ταπεινό.

Παντοτινό θα είναι το δικό σου καλοκαίρι
και τη δική σου ομορφιά για πάντα θα ζηλεύει.
Ποτέ δεν θα σ’ αρπάξει ο Χάρος απ’ το χέρι
όσο στον στίχο μου άφθαρτ’ η μορφή σου βασιλεύει.
Όσο υπάρχει άνθρωπος που ζει και ανασαίνει,
θα ζει και το τραγούδι μου για να σε ανασταίνει!_


----------



## psifio (Oct 26, 2011)

Τι ωραίο...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 26, 2011)

Όμορφο... και συγχαρητήρια, δόκτορα. Το βιβλίο είναι καλό; Το προτείνεις; Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται σίγουρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

Μα μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει κανείς (και) τα (πνευματικά) παιδιά του; :).


----------



## tethtoril (Apr 5, 2013)

Το λατρεύω.


----------



## tethtoril (Apr 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Να πω πως μοιάζεις θέρους πρωινό;
> —το ξεπερνάς σε ομορφιά και χάρη·
> είναι θολό, χλομό, προσωρινό,
> τους μαγιανθούς τ’ αγέρι θα τους πάρει.
> ...



Πάρα πολύ όμορφη μετάφραση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2013)

Να είσαι καλά! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Κι εδώ, η απαγγελία από τον Πίτερ Ο Τουλ στην ταινία Venus (2006).


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2016)

...
Να σε συγκρίνω με μια μέρα τού καλοκαιριού;
Είσαι γλυκύτερος εσύ και πιο ισορροπημένος.
Ταράζουν άνεμοι σφοδροί τα ανθύλλια τού Μαγιού·
Μικρή είν’ του θέρους η ζωή κι ο χρόνος μετρημένος.

Είναι φορές που τ’ ουρανού άγριο το μάτι καίει,
Άλλοτε η λάμψη του η χρυσή σβήνει απ’ τα μάγουλά του·
Κι όπως τυχαία κι άστατα πάντοτε η φύση ρέει,
Εκπίπτει κάθε τι όμορφο από την ομορφιά του.

Αλλά το αιώνιο θέρος σου ποτέ δε θα ξεφτίσει,
Την κατοχή τού κάλλους σου ποτέ σου δε θα χάσεις.
Ο Χάρος δε θα καυχηθεί στη σκιά του πως βαδίζεις,
Τον χρόνο μες σ’ αιώνιες γραμμές θα ξεπεράσεις.
Όσο μπορεί μάτι να δει και άνθρωπος να νιώσει,
Τόσο θα ζει και τούτο εδώ, ζωή για να σου δώσει.

William Shakespeare, «Τα Σονέτα», Gutenberg, 2016 (εισαγωγή-μετάφραση Λένιας Ζαφειροπούλου)


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2016)

Interesting discussion and poem.

My two bob's worth, FWIW. None of the renditions seem to convey the meaning of the following line (assuming I'm interpreting it correctly):

_By chance or nature's course untrimmed _..... κατά τύχη ή αλλαγή πορείας της φύσης, αφρόντιστη (ή απεριποίητη) .. κάπως έτσι μου ακούγεται; referring to declining beauty, fairness


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2016)

anef said:


> Σε μετάφραση Ρώτα:
> 
> ...τυχαία είτε πορεία της φύσης...



That's it.



pontios said:


> ...
> _By chance or nature's course untrimmed _..... κατά τύχη ή αλλαγή πορείας της φύσης, αφρόντιστη (ή απεριποίητη) .. κάπως έτσι μου ακούγεται; referring to declining beauty, fairness



By misfortune or *by nature's planned out course*.

* *nature's changing course* (8): i.e., the natural changes age brings. 
http://www.shakespeare-online.com/sonnets/18detail.html


_Untrimm'd _refers to nature's course that changes us, not to fairness, not directly at least. 
_Untrimmed,_ i.e. unchanged, unalterable. I'd even go as far as _unbridled_, perhaps, but I think the actual meaning is that of _inescapable_.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2016)

Για λόγους προσωπικούς δεν θα σχολιάσω τη μετάφραση της Λένιας. Τους συγκεκριμένους δύο στίχους (And every fair from fair sometimes declines / By chance or nature's changing course untrimm'd) τους είχα κάποτε αποδώσει σε μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση που έκανα: 

Και καθετί το όμορφο χάνει την ομορφιά του,
μια κι έτσι το θελήσανε η μοίρα και η φύση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2016)

Ε, κι εδώ το έπιασα κάπως, νομίζω.



drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> σαν κάθε τι το όμορφο που τέλος μαραζώνει,
> της μοίρας και της φύσης μας παιχνίδι ταπεινό.


----------



## pontios (May 11, 2016)

daeman said:


> Referring to nature's course, not to fairness. _Untrimmed,_ i.e. unchanged, unaltered (unbridled, perhaps).



Thanks, daeman. I'm just guessing of course. 
.... nature's changing course, unaltered? That wouldn't make sense, would it?

untrimmed: I was thinking it meant not trimmed, not cared-for, neglected; it can also mean unadorned.
I'm trying to make sense of the word (and assuming that it has kept the same meaning more or less).

So what I actually meant before was.... κατά τύχη ή πορείας της φύσης, αφρόντιστη (beauty/fairness either by chance or by nature's changing hand - one way or another it's not nurtured/cared for forever and it eventually goes into decline. Nothing lasts forever).

Untrimmed I think refers to fairness - i.e., to the line before - and not nature?


----------



## pontios (May 12, 2016)

nickel said:


> Τους συγκεκριμένους δύο στίχους (And every fair from fair sometimes declines / By chance or nature's changing course untrimm'd) τους είχα κάποτε αποδώσει σε μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση που έκανα:
> 
> Και καθετί το όμορφο χάνει την ομορφιά του,
> μια κι έτσι το θελήσανε η μοίρα και η φύση.



Sorry, nickel, που δεν απάντησα στην ανάρτηση σου - ήταν αργά το βράδυ εδώ, βλέπεις. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η δική σου (αν και πρόχειρη) είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση - για το λόγο ότι δείχνει μια κατανόηση του πρωτοτύπου.

Nature's changing course: I think refers to our biological clock, aging ... the inevitable change that leads to a decline.
By chance - I think refers to some freak accident that could rob you of your beauty, disfigure you. Shakespeare was covering both bases.


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2018)

...
Να σε συγκρίνω με μια μέρα θερινή; 
Εσύ υπερέχεις σε απαλότητα και χάρη· 
λυγίζει αέρας τα τριαντάφυλλα του Μάη 
και δεν κρατούν τα καλοκαίρια μας πολύ.

Άλλοτε καίει πολύ των ουρανών η φλόγα, 
θαμπώνεται άλλοτε η ολόχρυσή τους όψη· 
τ’ όμορφο κάποτε χάνει την ομορφιά του 
απ’ την πορεία της φύσης είτε από την τύχη.

Μα το δικό σου αιώνιο θέρος δε θα σβήσει, 
της ομορφιάς την κατοχή δε θα τη χάσεις, 
κι ο Χάρος δεν θα καυχηθεί πως μπήκες στη σκιά του· 
θα λάμπεις πάντα εσύ μέσα σ’ αιώνιους στίχους!

Όσο θα βλέπουν μάτια κι άνθρωποι αναπνέουν, 
οι στίχοι αυτοί θα ζουν κι εσύ θα ζεις μαζί τους.

μτφρ. Στυλιανός Αλεξίου

Νεότερη Ευρωπαϊκή Λογοτεχνία (Β΄ Γενικού Λυκείου - Επιλογής)


----------



## pontios (Jan 28, 2018)

A good translation, but they've avoided translating "untrimmed", daeman - which is an important word in the poem (maybe the most important word in the poem)?

The more I think about it, "untrimmed" I think means _spoiled_,_ uglified _(uglified might be extreme - maybe _debeautified_, if there's such a word?) 

τ’ όμορφο κάποτε χάνει την ομορφιά του 
απ’ την πορεία της φύσης είτε από την τύχη * αλλοιώνεται*; .. αλλοιώνεται και χάνει την ομορφιά του τ' όμορφο
can someone suggest something better?


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2018)

_Untrimmed_ means 1. Not put in good order or condition; not carefully or neatly arranged or attired. 2. Not made trim by cutting, pruning, or otherwise reducing to shape. (OED)


----------



## pontios (Jan 28, 2018)

nickel said:


> _Untrimmed_ means 1. Not put in good order or condition; not carefully or neatly arranged or attired. 2. Not made trim by cutting, pruning, or otherwise reducing to shape. (OED)




That’s what I thought initially, too (trim as in to trim back, neaten up).
But trim also means (and meant back then) to adorn, make beautiful = beautify, enhance the beauty of (in Shakespeare’s time) - and it fits the context here.

Trim = στολίζω = add beauty to = add trims to
Untrim = ξεστολιζω, αφαιρώ τα στολίδια = take the trims away = make plain again.


----------



## pontios (Jan 28, 2018)

pontios said:


> That’s what I thought initially, too (trim as in to trim back, neaten up).
> But trim also means (and meant back then) to adorn, make beautiful = beautify, enhance the beauty of (in Shakespeare’s time) - and it fits the context here.
> 
> Trim = στολίζω = add beauty to = add trims to
> Untrim = ξεστολιζω, αφαιρώ τα στολίδια = take the trims away = make plain again.




untrim (ʌnˈtrɪm)
adj

3. to deprive of elegance or adornment; to strip of trims/trimmings

What nature giveth, it taketh away. :)


----------



## cosmasad (Jan 30, 2018)

What an amazing thread! I wish I could contribute:) But I can appreciate ...


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 30, 2018)

daeman said:


> ...
> απ’ την πορεία της φύσης είτε από την τύχη.
> 
> μτφρ. Στυλιανός Αλεξίου
> ...



Η πιο σωστή, πιστεύω, ως προς το νόημα απόδοση, γιατί διασώζει αυτό το _or _(ο Ρώτας το προσπάθησε επίσης, αλλά του βγήκε κάπως ακατάληπτο).

Μια άποψη: 
_...από της φύσης τη βουλή, είτε από τύχη._

Κι επειδή το ζήτημα της αναφοράς του untrimmed είναι πράγματι δυσεπίλυτο:

_Απ' τη σκληρή της φύσης ή της τύχης τη βουλή._


----------



## Themis (Jan 30, 2018)

dominotheory said:


> _Απ' τη σκληρή της φύσης ή της τύχης τη βουλή._


Ωραίο, αλλά έχει υπερβολικά πολλά /i/ - 12 σε έναν μόνο στίχο! Ήδη με "τραχιά" αντί "σκληρή" θα γλύτωνες δύο και, νομίζω, θα ήσουνα πιο κοντά στο πρωτότυπο. Άσε που το "Απ' την τραχιά" δίνει ηχητική τραχύτητα εκεί που ταιριάζει και νοηματικά.

Αυτά σαν ξεκομμένη παρατήρηση. Δεν ασχολήθηκα με το ποίημα, που εισέπραξε αμέσως καταιγισμό μεταφράσεων, ενώ η συνολική εκδοχή του Δόκτορα είναι πολύ όμορφη.


----------



## Lina (Feb 15, 2018)

Χθες γύρισε η κόρη μου από το σχολείο, πάει πρώτη γυμνασίου, και αμέσως έβγαλε κατενθουσιασμένη να μου διαβάσει ένα "πάρα πολύ ωραίο ποίημα του Σαίξπηρ" που κάνανε στο σχολείο στο μάθημα των αγγλικών. Τους είχαν δώσει και μια απόδοση σε σύγχρονα αγγλικά. Ήταν το σονέτο 18! Χάρηκα πολύ που το διδάχθηκαν και που το εκτίμησε. Μου είπε ότι άρεσε σε όλους και επικρατούσε νεκρική σιγή όταν το διάβαζαν! Νομίζω ότι είναι μεγάλη νίκη της καθηγήτριάς τους που έκανε ένα μάτσο εφήβους με ροπή προς τη γελοιοποίηση κάθε τι κλασικού και λυρικού να αγαπήσουν αυτό το ποίημα. Στον Σαίξπηρ νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να δώσω συγχαρητήρια... Της διάβασα και από εδώ τις διάφορες μεταφράσεις και πιο πολύ της άρεσε αυτή του αγαπητού Δόκτορα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2018)

Themis said:


> [...] ενώ η συνολική εκδοχή του Δόκτορα είναι πολύ όμορφη.





Lina said:


> [...] πιο πολύ της άρεσε αυτή του αγαπητού Δόκτορα!



:wub: :inno: 
Αντιστάθηκα στον πειρασμό να βάλω λάικ και καρδούλα στον βαρύτιμο έπαινο του Θέμη (κοτζάμ μαντράχαλοι άνθρωποι, δα), αλλά πώς να αντισταθείς στον έπαινο της φρέσκιας ματιάς ενός κοριτσιού της πρώτης τάξης;


----------



## antongoun (Dec 10, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να πω πως μοιάζεις θέρους πρωινό;
> —το ξεπερνάς σε ομορφιά και χάρη·
> είναι θολό, χλομό, προσωρινό,
> τους μαγιανθούς τ’ αγέρι θα τους πάρει.
> ...



Δεν το είχα δει τόσο καιρό... Είναι πανέμορφο.


----------

